# plant care



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

so what do you guys recomend to keep plants healthy.got a bunch of them in there and the leaves are gettin kinda black. have put in the fizz fertilizers from the lfs and changed out my bulb but the plants don't look that great...also was i supposed to remove them from the little black pots??thanks...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv been told to keep them in the pots and those or any type of fertz wont work that well with carbon in the filter system.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

First of all you have to un-pot the plants and remove the "clothe" stuff from the roots and plant them directly in your gravel for better root development.

There are many different causes for your "dying" plants.

*First of all what is the size of tank?
How many bulbs do you have?
How many watts are they?
What brand they are (if they are specific for planted aquarium)?
How manny hours are the tank lights on?
What kind of gravel are you using?
How thick it is?
What kind of fertilizer did you use?
What kind of plants do you have and how many?*









Jim


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think its time i invested in a book on aquarium plants


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

ok then so i never did buy the book...lol so i took the plants outta the pots and the cloth too.i planted them in my gravel(about 3 inches thick)and replaced the light with a one that is good for plants.i was looking at them and they have some parts that are brown and look dead but some other parts look good.i was gonna take them out but when i put my hand in the tank to rip them out they felt very strong.almost thick.so i think they are doin good...what do you all think??


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

What size tank and how many watts do you have? Rule of thumb of 3w/g. It all depends if you have low or high light plants. I currently run 275w on a 100g.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

you need 12 hour/12 hour 3 watts per gallon, small gravel at least 3 inches for best root growth, some fertilizers (iron), and good surface agitaion, plants require oxygen during the night time.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You need to know what light requirements your plants need. The deeper the green and thicker the leaf, the less light intensity is needed(this is just a general rule mind you)This is incontrast to reds and pinks, they require more light intensity. Some plants may require carbon dioxide added to the water. You can make your own quite simply by putting yeast and suger into a two liter bottle with some water, some hosing, and a difuser. And I always put in plant fertilizer. And if you see dead or dying parts of the plant you should prune them off. Now make sure they are dead or dying and not just malnourished or neglected before you go hacking away. Hope that helps.


----------

